# أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .



## الحوت (23 فبراير 2008)

*لقد اورد الدكتور حمد البغدادي هذه القائمة من علماء اليهود الذين اثروا العلم والمخترعات لخير العالم ..*


*ألبرت إنشتاين أعظم العلماء والذي اعتبرته مجلة "التايم" رجل القرن...يهودي.*
*بنيامين روبين اخترع إبرة التطعيم.*
*جوناس سالك مكتشف مصل شلل الأطفال.*
*ألبرت سابين قام بتحسين هذا المصل.*
*غيرترود أليون مخترع دواء مكافحة السرطان .*
*باروخ بلومبرغ طور مصل التهاب الكبد.*
*بول أيرليخ اخترع علاجا لمرض السفلس.*
*إيلي متكنيكوف حاصل على جائزة نوبل عن أبحاثه في مجال الأمراض المعدية.*
*بيرنارد كاتس حاصل على نوبل عن أبحاثه في مجال الموصلات العصبية.*
*أندرو شالي حاصل على نوبل عن أبحاثه في مجال السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم والأمراض الباطنية.*
*آرون بيك مكتشف العلاج النفسي للاضطرابات العقلية والاكتئاب والفوبيا.*
*غريغوري بينكاس الذي طور أول وسيلة لمنع الحمل بواسطة الحبوب.*
*غريغوري والد الحاصل على جائزة نوبل عن إسهامه في تطوير معرفتنا بالعين البشرية.*
*ستانلي كوهن الحاصل على نوبل عن أبحاثه في تطور الأجنة*
*وليام كوف الذي اخترع آلة غسيل الكلي.*
*####################*
*اخترع ستانلي ميزور أول الرقائق الدقيقة.*
*طور ليو زيلارد أول مفاعل نووي.*
*اخترع تشارلز إدلر الإشارة الضوئية.*
*طور بينو شتراوس الستانلس ستيل.*
*طورت إيسادو كيسي الأفلام الصوتية.*
*طور إميلي بيرلينز ميكرفون الهاتف.*
*طور تشارلز غينسبرغ جهاز الفيديو.*
*جورج سوروس وصلت تبرعاته حتى الآن إلى 4 بلايين دولار ذهب معظمها كمساعدات إلى العلماء والجامعات حول العالم.*
*وولترز أيننبرغ بنى مئة مكتبة ووصل حجم تبرعاته إلى بليوني دولار.*​ 
*______________________*

*#######################*


.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مقال للدكتور حمد البغدادي*

ميرسى على المعلومات الرائعة دى يا أستاذنا 

ربنا يعوضك..​


----------



## قلم حر (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مقال للدكتور حمد البغدادي*

معلومات جديده جدا ( علي طبعا ) .
شكرا جزيلا لك .
لكن أرجو عدم تحويل الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي لمقارنه بين أتباع ألأديان ( حتى لو لم نعترف بدين منها ) .
فالفرق جلي و واضح للجميع , لكن أرجو عدم مخالفة قوانين القسم .
شكرا أخي , ربنا يبارك حياتك .
منتظرين جديدك .


----------



## الحوت (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مقال للدكتور حمد البغدادي*



قلم حر قال:


> معلومات جديده جدا ( علي طبعا ) .
> شكرا جزيلا لك .
> لكن أرجو عدم تحويل الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي لمقارنه بين أتباع ألأديان ( حتى لو لم نعترف بدين منها ) .
> فالفرق جلي و واضح للجميع , لكن أرجو عدم مخالفة قوانين القسم .
> ...


*
اووووووووه عفوا يا استاذ قلم حر هي كانت ملحوظة جانبيه :t33:*


----------



## قلم حر (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مقال للدكتور حمد البغدادي*



riyad قال:


> *اووووووووه عفوا يا استاذ قلم حر هي كانت ملحوظة جانبيه :t33:*


ههههههههههههههههههه .
أستاذي و أخي قبلا  : بلاها الملحوظات الجانبيه  هنا :t30:.


----------



## الحوت (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مقال للدكتور حمد البغدادي*

*نسيت وضع رابط المقال :t32:

http://www.annaqed.com/ar/content/show.aspx?aid=15096*


----------



## Ghali (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

*
اليهودي بطبعه عملي و منتج .. (و هذا نتاج ما مر على شعب الله المختار من ظروف صعبة)


يعطيك العافـية اخي رياض على المختارات الرائعـة .. و اللي ( تعـبّي الراس ) عن شعب ( يرفع الراس ) ..



اخـوك .. غالي*​


----------



## Maya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

*للأسف لم يتم ذكر الطبيب اللامع وعالم النفس الشهير سيجموند شلومو فرويد (Sigmund Freud  ) والذي يعتبر المؤسس الحقيقي لعلم النفس والتحليل النفسي ...

وفرويد هو يهودي نمساوي ورغم كونه علمانياً إلا أنه كان دائماً يفتخر بتأثير عقيدته وثقافته اليهودية على حياته .....

وأتفق معك يا أخ Ghali حول معاناة الشعب اليهودي واضطهاده على مدى وقرون وأثر ذلك في دفع العلماء والمفكرين اليهود إلى مزيد من العمل والمواجهة وتقديم الإنجازات للعلم وللعالم  ، وهنا ينطبق القول الشهير : إن المعاناة تصنع الإبداع ...

ولا ننسى أن من بين أول الأمور التي قام بها النازيون لمحاربة اليهود إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية كان إحراق جميع الكتب والمؤلفات والأبحاث التي تعود لليهود في محاولة لتدمير كل إنجازهم الحضاري  ومحو ذكراهم من تاريخ وثقافة أوروبا ، إلا أن النازيون فشلوا ، وبقيت رسالة تقول أن النور مهما كان ضئيل فهو قادر أن يبدد الظلمة ...

ولو تأمل كل إنسان في هذه الاختراعات واستخداماتها في حياته وخاصة الطبية منها سيتساءل كيف كانت حياة العالم بدون اليهود ؟ 

أعجبتني هذه العبارة منك :




المختارات الرائعـة .. و اللي ( تعـبّي الراس ) عن شعب ( يرفع الراس ) ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


فتحية لهذا الشعب الحر الذي اخذ مكانه بين شعوب العالم المثقف الحر والواعي و المتطلع إلى العمل والدراسة لأجل تطوير الحياة وخدمة البشرية فبوركت جهود كل إنسان أفنى حياته لأجل تقدم البشرية وليسهل علينا حياتنا اليومية ..*


----------



## الحوت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*



Maya قال:


> *للأسف لم يتم ذكر الطبيب اللامع وعالم النفس الشهير سيجموند شلومو فرويد (Sigmund Freud  ) والذي يعتبر المؤسس الحقيقي لعلم النفس والتحليل النفسي ...*



*شكرا لكي اختنا المباركة مايا على هذه الاضافه ..
الحق على الكاتب احمد البغدادي الذي نسي سيجموند شلومو فرويد في مقالتة :new5:
*



> ولا ننسى أن من بين أول الأمور التي قام بها النازيون لمحاربة اليهود إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية كان إحراق جميع الكتب والمؤلفات والأبحاث التي تعود لليهود في محاولة لتدمير كل إنجازهم الحضاري ومحو ذكراهم من تاريخ وثقافة أوروبا ، إلا أن النازيون فشلوا ، وبقيت رسالة تقول أن النور مهما كان ضئيل فهو قادر أن يبدد الظلمة ...



*ولا ننسى كيف انهزمت المانيا وقتها .. وانتحر هتلر الذي كان يريد ابادة اليهود مع حلفاءة المسلمين في افران الغاز .. وقامت دولة اسرائيل رغما عنهم !

فابليس يكره شعب اسرائيل ..

فقد حاول بالمجاعة ان يهلك ابراهيم ! لكي يهلك نسله .. ففشل 

وحاول ان يثني اسحق عن مباركة يعقوب .. ولكن الرب اراد ان يبارك اسحق .. ففشل ابليس 

وحاول ابليس ان يجعل عيسو يقتل يعقوب " اسرائيل " ففشل 

وحاول فرعون ان يقضي على الجنس العبراني باماتة كل الذكور في النهر .. ففشل 

وحاول ابليس ان يجعل فرعون يبيد الشعب عند البحر الاحمر .. ففشل وغرق الجيش 

وحاول ابليس ان يسحق امة اسرائيل بواسطة الأمم الوثنية في ارض الموعد .. ففشل 

وحاول ان يجعل ملوك اشور وبابل ان يمحو اسرائيل .. ففشل 

وحاول ابليس ان يستخدم هامان لابادتهم .. فصلب هامان ونجى الشعب ..

وحاول ان يجعل انطوخيوس ابيفانوس من ابادة اليهود ففشل 

وحاول ان يجعل تيطس الروماني يمحق الامة العبرانية ويفينها من الوجود .. ففشل 

وحاول رسول الاسلام ابادة اليهود في كل مكان .. فهلك بواسطة امرأة يهودية .. وفشل ابليس 

وحاول الشيطان ان يبيد اليهود في اوربا في القرون الوسطى .. ففشل 

وحاول ابليس ان يبيد الشعب الاسرائيلي باجمعه بواسطة هتلر النازي في افران الغاز .. فهزمت المانيا .. وانتحر هتلر .. وقامت دولة اسرائيل 

وحاول ابليس ان يبيد اليهود ويلقيهم في البحر بواسطة عبد الناصر والعربان  .. ففشل , وخاب وانهزم 

واليوم يحاول ابليس ان يمحق دولة اسرائيل بواسطة محمود احمدي نجاد الذي صرح مراراً بوجوب محو اسرائيل من الخريطة ...

فهل سينجح يا مسلمين ؟؟؟!!!! :new6:*


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

الم ترى ان هذا القسم الذي انت فيه 
ياسيد علي
هو قسم ثقافي وعلمي
ويحق للجميع من جميع الاديان الاشتراك به
ولكنك قلبت الموضوع فقط للنزعة الموجودة في داخلك
ان احببت ان تشارك فيرجى ان تكون ضمن اطار الموضوع
وكل مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع سوف تحذف


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

شكرا على المعلومات وربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ayman_r (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

مشكور علي المعلومه الفيده


----------



## اطلب العلم (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*

مشكوررررررررررر خيو على المعلومات

بس بدي احكي شغلة انriyadانه الرسول عيه الصلاة والسلام محمد ما كان يعمل على ابادة اليهود

وليه بكل موضوع لازم تسوء لنا نحنا المسلمين طيب احنا كيف بدنا نئدر نتعلم منكم وانتوا هيك

واحترامي لك وطبعا ولكاتب الموضوع........


----------



## sweetly heart (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أشهر علماء اليهود عبر التاريخ الحديث .*



> مشكوررررررررررر خيو على المعلومات
> 
> بس بدي احكي شغلة انriyadانه الرسول عيه الصلاة والسلام محمد ما كان يعمل على ابادة اليهود
> 
> ...



اهلا وسهلا باهل الاردن اهل الاردن من شعبنا  

المسيحيين الحقيقيين لا يسئوا الى احد ولا حتى اعداؤهم نحن نوضح الصورة ليس اكثر بامكانك دخول حوار الاديان وقسم الاسئلة وهناك كثير من المسيحيين الحقيقيين فى المنتدى من خلالهم ممكن تعرف كل شى طريق النور من الظلام  واى استفسار محدد ممكن تستفسر بس فى قسم الاسئلة او حوار الاديان واحنا فى خدمة كل من يريد الحقيقة وبنحترم من يطلب العلم


----------

